# Greek Licensing "Affinity Marketing Consultants"



## Heplus (Apr 22, 2009)

Does anyone have any opinions on Affinity Marketing consultants? We have been dealing with them for years and given them thousands of dollars. I would like others opinions on their services and if they are really a legit company that can police the selling of greek apparel.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I am licensed for the Divine 9 Greek Organizations and never hear of this group. I deal directly with each Organization. Just because I have never heard of them does not mean they are not legit. Just curious but what do they do or offer that can't be done by going direct to the Organization?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

they basically have 33 greek groups and want 8.5% of the gross, minimum $40/annual per group. you also have to have $1million liability insurance and name them as covered under your policy.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

binki said:


> they basically have 33 greek groups and want 8.5% of the gross, minimum $40/annual per group. you also have to have $1million liability insurance and name them as covered under your policy.


So you can't go directly to the Organization you have to go through them?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

it looks like you pay them so you can go to the groups. they are the sanctioning or licensing body. 

Greek Licensing


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks Binki. I looked around and understand their process now. The groups that they represent if you want to sell their merchandise you have to go through Affinity Marketing. I went to one of the organizations they represent and looked up their vendor information requirements and they sent me right back to Affinity.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Basically these 33 national fraternity/sorority groups (frats) have put the licensing process into a single group or company that manages it. The individual frats are supposed to follow the rules and only use licensed vendors. Kind of like how NFL Properties does the teams in the NFL. 

The intention is to protect the integrity of the organization by providing a guideline on quality and acceptable uses of the letters. 

As far as I can see they are legit for the 33 frats listed.


----------

